# 1x1 29er pics (Tire Clearance)



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

just a few pics of my 1x1 29" setup. for me it works better than a KM, with the shorter top tube and all . plus the 12" high bottom bracket is lots better for rock clearance.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Cheers, locust. What gear ratio are you using (as this affects how far back you set the wheel)? Also, what fork is that how do the dimensions measure up against the Surly 1x1 fork (particularly axle-to-crown)?


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

SpinWheelz said:


> Cheers, locust. What gear ratio are you using (as this affects how far back you set the wheel)? Also, what fork is that how do the dimensions measure up against the Surly 1x1 fork (particularly axle-to-crown)?


im running 34 x 19 and the dimensions are exactly the same as a 1x1 fork.


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

How tight is it around the chainstays?


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Cheers, locust. Good stuff, great bike!


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

AnotherWingnut said:


> How tight is it around the chainstays?


lots of clearance there, like 1/2" on either side probably more than some production 29ers.

BTW i lied on the gearing im actually running 34x18 but 34x19 fits as well, i just checked.


----------



## Boe (May 6, 2005)

Any toe overlap?


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

Boe said:


> Any toe overlap?


nope, i have 3/4" but i wear a size 9 shoe so YMMV.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

*who makes the fork?*

wheredja get it? how much? it looks like a real clean setup to me. do you feel like you're way up in the air, in danger of endos?


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

bikecop said:


> wheredja get it? how much? it looks like a real clean setup to me. do you feel like you're way up in the air, in danger of endos?


waltworks made the fork, i love it $210 or so i beleve. it took 1-2 rides to get used to the height chage but now i dont even notice it. infact i go between 2.7 x 26" DH tires and the 29" wheelset depending on conditions, i think its really the best of both worlds.


----------



## Englehardt (Sep 29, 2005)

*KM vs. 1x1*



the locust said:


> waltworks made the fork, i love it $210 or so i beleve. it took 1-2 rides to get used to the height chage but now i dont even notice it. infact i go between 2.7 x 26" DH tires and the 29" wheelset depending on conditions, i think its really the best of both worlds.


Locust, I'm thinking about trading in my KM for a 1x1 29er. Do you think I'll regret it? The KM is not as maneuverable as I would like it to be. Plus I like the idea of switching between a 26" Ryno Light wheel set with up to 3" tires and a light weight 29" wheel set for WORS races.


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

i dont know if you'll regret it, but i can say i would'nt ever think about buying a KM, the only thing i would ever do is upgrade to a custom frame. i love the freedom to run 26" fat tires for snow and then switch to skinny 29" race tires for race day.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Englehart, as you'd be riding rigid anyway, consider getting another fork to alter the KM's handling.
Wouldn't the 26x3 work in the KM anyway? And you'll always have the canti option too.

Especially in smaller sizes 29"er are hard to make really nimble, this also goes for the KM. If it fits you however, a custom fork with more offset could really turn handling around. Just an On-On Inbred 29" fork could change handling enough for you to be happy, without altering the rest of the bike much (2mm taller fork, but 4mm more offset which goes a long way already for handling).
If you are on an S size KM and want the max, go for a custom Walt fork, and let him come up with a spec to really boost your KM. 50mm offset forks are not unique! Jones uses 63mm of offset, and my fine handling townie has ~80mm.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Grunk (Jan 2, 2006)

the locust said:


> just a few pics of my 1x1 29" setup. for me it works better than a KM, with the shorter top tube and all . plus the 12" high bottom bracket is lots better for rock clearance.


What size is the frame, and what size tire did you fit on the rear? The bike looks killer.


----------



## mountainboat (Nov 14, 2005)

*sweet ride!*

Cool setup. I like the idea of being able to use different wheels for different rides. I recognize those brakes as Avid mechanicals - did you use the road or MTB models? What levers are those? V brake compatible or regular? How do they feel? What is your impression of the Midge bars?


----------



## mroach (Jan 21, 2005)

*Brake boss plug?*

What did you use to fill the brake boss plug?


----------



## pcrap (Aug 2, 2004)

Has anyone tried this on a 26" Monocog?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Very sharp and clean looking - what size is that frame??


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

If anyone else is interested in turning his/her Surly 1x1 into a 29er, I thought I'd share that while it can be done with a 1x1 frame and fork, you can get much better clearance in the front with a Surly Instigator fork without throwing the bike handling off too much. After many months of trying make do with a 1x1 fork (tire clearance was terrible - while there was no tire rub, mud had the worst time working itself between the knobs and the crown), I was able try a Surly Instigator fork with the setup (eternal thanks to aka brad!).

I had previously tried going from a 1x1 fork to a Karate Monkey fork and that proved to be disastrous in terms of handling. However, going to an Instigator fork had very different results. The extra inch of fork length helped with clearance tremendously (absolutely zero mud clogging under the arch), and handling wasn't too adversely affected. Steering while standing was completely manageable (unlike with the KM fork which kept wanting to flop to either side). Climbing itself was OK (admittedly, I rode a bit poorly that day - marginally tougher gear ratio plus having not had a proper ride in over a month).


















So there. Doable with a Surly Instigator fork. Thanks again to aka brad for hooking me up. Cheers.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

SpinWheelz said:


> If anyone else is interested in turning his/her Surly 1x1 into a 29er, I thought I'd share that while it can be done with a 1x1 frame and fork, you can get much better clearance in the front with a Surly Instigator fork without throwing the bike handling off too much. After many months of trying make do with a 1x1 fork (tire clearance was terrible - while there was no tire rub, mud had the worst time working itself between the knobs and the crown), I was able try a Surly Instigator fork with the setup (eternal thanks to aka brad!).
> 
> I had previously tried going from a 1x1 fork to a Karate Monkey fork and that proved to be disastrous in terms of handling. However, going to an Instigator fork had very different results. The extra inch of fork length helped with clearance tremendously (absolutely zero mud clogging under the arch), and handling wasn't too adversely affected. Steering while standing was completely manageable (unlike with the KM fork which kept wanting to flop to either side). Climbing itself was OK (admittedly, I rode a bit poorly that day - marginally tougher gear ratio plus having not had a proper ride in over a month).
> 
> So there. Doable with a Surly Instigator fork. Thanks again to aka brad for hooking me up. Cheers.


Spin,

What size frame is that?

Thanks.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

That's a 16, mate.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Spinwheelz! That looks fantabulous!! Nice job!!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like that fork! <droolz>


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mroach said:


> What did you use to fill the brake boss plug?


Yes, please. I have been trying to find these as well.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Yes, please. I have been trying to find these as well.


you mean these?
(clickity)


----------



## pcrap (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone know if a Nevegal 2.35 will work in a 1x1 29er setup?


----------

